# Mines rd gravel?



## deadleg (Jan 26, 2005)

I have heard there is an excessive amount of gravel on Mines Rd above Livermore. Has anyone been there recently? It is a trek for me to look myself.
thanks


----------



## itsjon (Nov 4, 2005)

Haven't been there myself, but talked to a friend who lives in Livermore about it. He said that the road crew put down the annual chip & seal recently and that the road is good but you have to take the descent into Livermore a little slower than all out as there is still some gravel on the road. 

Hope this helps


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

I live in Livermore and, unfortunately, there is a fair amount of gravel on Mines Road right now. 

My friend came over two weeks ago with his new BMW M3 Lime Rock Park Edition. I was checking it out when he offered me the key and said "wanna go for a test drive?" I agreed, of course, and quickly decided a short trip up Mines Road would be fun. It is nice and windy and there is rarely very much traffic. The road crews had other plans, however, because there was too much gravel for a proper run. I turned around after only a mile or two past the turn-off. 

I haven't been up there up my bike since, but I imagine the road is still pretty loose. Too bad.


----------



## plantdude (Sep 29, 2011)

Glad I wasn't riding out there when you decided to go for a test run. I'm sure you're careful, but wow, scary to hear that mines is known as a good place to test track cars...


----------



## TimV (Mar 20, 2007)

plantdude said:


> Glad I wasn't riding out there when you decided to go for a test run. I'm sure you're careful, but wow, *scary to hear that mines is known as a good place to test track cars*...


It isn't actually. I ride it fairly often and rarely see cars. Besides the farmers that live out there, most of the traffic on that road is either other cyclists or motorcyclists (for whom it is known as a great road to ride).


----------

